# Photo CDs - Shack Herf III



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Hey folks,

I have the means available here at work to make everyone a nice photo CD of most of the pictures from SH III and send them out to everyone. Why most of the pictures? They all won't fit on a standard CD! :r

So if you would like a photo disc of the photos, please post here saying so and send me a PM with your address. No promises on when these will be done, but it will be soon!

Price? Free of course! :tu

- Todd


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

I'd like one but I'll grab it from you...no mailing necc.

thanks buddy.


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

Todd, count me in on this! :chk


----------



## Sir Tony (Dec 18, 2005)

I'll take one man!


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

I want one!!! I want one!!!


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

JPH said:


> I'd like one but I'll grab it from you...no mailing necc.
> 
> thanks buddy.


Sounds good bro.


----------



## SaltyMcGee (Dec 15, 2006)

JPH said:


> I'd like one but I'll grab it from you...no mailing necc.
> 
> thanks buddy.


:tpd:


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

Todd, very cool of you to do. I'll take one.

BTW, did you get the pic someone took of Jeremy, Sam and me smoking the Culebras? I'd like to have that one too.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

ResIpsa said:


> Todd, very cool of you to do. I'll take one.
> 
> BTW, did you get the pic someone took of Jeremy, Sam and me smoking the Culebras? I'd like to have that one too.


Yup, it'll be on there. :tu


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

Todd:

I would like on please.
Thanks buddy!


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

I would like one please. 

Thanks Todd!!!


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

I like how all the cigars "hang to the right" in that pic..............Sam, Vic, and Jeremy must be "right handed".


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

What a great offer Todd, I would love to have a CD full of pictures of 60 good friends! Thanks for doing this Brother!


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

Bruce said:


> I like how all the cigars "hang to the right" in that pic..............Sam, Vic, and Jeremy must be "right handed".


:r:rnope, I'm a lefty......must be a trick of the camera. Then again, I'm Master of My Domain, so maybe that explains it,


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

Todd, would love one of the photo CDs! Thanks bro!


----------



## hamncheese (Oct 5, 2006)

Todd, I'd love one of these too! Thanks for putting this together!


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

I would love to have one. :tu


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Hoook a brother up...Thanks for doing this..


----------



## shaerza (May 21, 2007)

Awesome idea Todd. I would like to grab one as well.


----------



## Cubatobaco (Jul 5, 2007)

Todd, thank you! Count me in. Although I was just around the corner on some of the pics. I think I may have made it in 3 or 4, when I was around for all of them...haha. Thanks bro! :ss

I agree with Tom....60 great friends! I am so glad that I had the chance to meet everyone!


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

I would like one too, Todd. Thanks, bro!


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2007)

Even though I was unable to make the herf, I would appreciate a copy. Make sure your return address is legible!!


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

SvilleKid said:


> Even though I was unable to make the herf, I would appreciate a copy. Make sure your return address is legible!!


Not a problem! You and a few others (Bruce, Vic, etc.) still need to PM me addys though!


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

I'm in Todd, thanks for the generous offer.


----------



## Coach (Jun 2, 2006)

i'd like one too please.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Hell, yeah!
PM on its way. :tu


----------



## dahigman (Jul 4, 2005)

Thanks for taking care of all of us Todd! It will be a cherished keepsake (kinda like the autographed Chief)

PM sent


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

PuffDaddy said:


> Thanks for taking care of all of us Todd! It will be a cherished keepsake (kinda like the autographed *Chief*)
> 
> PM sent


Yeah, that Chief is quite a cool piece of Shack memorabilia. I think I was with Dave and Sam when they bought them at the 2005 CigarFest. Never thought they would end up being autographed.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Got the labels printed and envelopes made up. Just need to burn the discs and apply the labels and ship 'em out!


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2007)

Crap!! Am I too late for this?  Not sure where my heads been, but if it's not too late, i'd love one of these.  Thanks Todd for putting this together. :tu


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

cabinetsticker said:


> Crap!! Am I too late for this?  Not sure where my heads been, but if it's not too late, i'd love one of these.  Thanks Todd for putting this together. :tu


:tpd: just got internet access today and I hope I didn't miss it because of my desire for higher learning


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Very generous gesture.
:tu


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

I made extras, so GTS and Seanohue send me your addies please.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2007)

ToddziLLa said:


> I made extras, so GTS and Seanohue send me your addies please.


YES!!! Pm sent. Thank you bro! :tu


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

It is taking awhile to cut down on the amount of photos so they fit on a CD. Whoever thought it was a good time to play around with burst mode on their camera was mistaken... :r


----------



## Danbreeze (Jun 27, 2006)

This was a sweet idea, Todd! Hope I am not too late.

Pm sent.


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

Got the CD today, thanks again Todd!!!

Memories.....:tu


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

got mine today too Todd, you rock!


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Glad they came through guys!


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

Got mine! Thanks Todd!


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Mine arrived, too.
Thanks, buddy. :tu


----------



## Sir Tony (Dec 18, 2005)

Got mine man! Thanks a lot!


----------



## dahigman (Jul 4, 2005)

Got mine too! I wish I would have sent the video of the snake vs. fish to you. I forgot I had it on my PDA when you asked for the cameras.
It is still cool to have all the pics together.
Thanks


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Thanks Todd !! :tu


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

No problem folks! Glad they are rolling in.


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

Got mine today Todd, thanks a lot! :tu


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

Got mine...thanks Todd!


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

Got mine yesterday. Thanks Todd.


----------



## hamncheese (Oct 5, 2006)

Got mine yesterday.

Good to see that a shirtless shot of my got in there u :SM

Much thanks to Todd for putting this together. It is an excellent memento.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

How do you guys like the label? It is a picture I took of the welcoming sign on the island. I converted it to B&W and brought the opacity down to 30%...figured it would be a cool effect. I like how you can see "Johnson's Island" and "Shack Herf --->" on it.


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

I got mine today, but haven't had a chance to open it yet!


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2007)

Got mine too. Can't wait to check out the pics!


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

Got it! Thanks, Todd! I'll check it out tonight!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Todd....why has thou forsaken me?


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Todd....why has thou forsaken me?


and I too my bretheren


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

PuffDaddy said:


> Got mine too! I wish I would have sent the video of the snake vs. fish to you. I forgot I had it on my PDA when you asked for the cameras.
> It is still cool to have all the pics together.
> Thanks


did the snake win?


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

snkbyt said:


> did the snake win?


By a landslide.


----------

